# A 1958 Corvette



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Parked up at 'The Rocks' near Circular Quay, Sydney Australia


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Looks imaculate. Beaut car.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice car, nice pics


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Stunning pics of a beautiful car Donald, though an 'E'-Type Jag or Aston Martin looks a lot nicer, personally :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

man . . I had forgotten how nice those things look! !


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WereBo said:


> Stunning pics of a beautiful car Donald, though an 'E'-Type Jag or Aston Martin looks a lot nicer, personally :grin:


Agreed...

I was in Woolloomooloo (lovely name), Sydney and saw a new shiny Aston Martin parked up. I grabbed my camera and took a shot from the rear then walked round to the front and crouched down take a low shot. A voice behind me said "Nice Camera". I turned round and saw a young guy grinning at me... I replied "Nice car".

He smiled and got into it!

I said "Is it yours?"
"yup"
"I'll swap you" I said, offering him my camera...

He hesitated... Shook his head "Naw" with a grin...

With that, the Aston Martin burst into life and with a roar and a screech of tyres, it left two streaks of rubber where it had been parked!

I will look out the photos and post 'em here later.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The Aston Martin Vantage at Woolloonooloo:




















For his security, I have removed the number on the plate!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Oooooooohh







<Drool>







</drool>


I must admit that as tempting as it would be, I can understand why he kept the car instead of the camera :grin:


----------

